# Satelites: Ciudades Peruanas



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*poner esta pagina en imagenes de ciudades del peru*

seria bueno q esta pagina sea puesto en un rinconcito especial de imagenes de ciudades peruanas para q no se lo pierda de vista...

gracias

pienso q es rescatable estas fotos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ya está puesta desde ayer, Fayo.
Has hecho historia con este thread, mi estimado Chalaco. Están fantásticas las imágenes.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenísima vista del Monumental, Fergon! Inédita!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Ya está puesta desde ayer, Fayo.
> Has hecho historia con este thread, mi estimado Chalaco. Están fantásticas las imágenes.


Gracias Pedro! Me agrada mucho que te hayan gustado!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Chalaco como puedo poner las imagenes ..quiero poner las fotos satelitales d las ciudades Chilenas pero no puedo!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

antofasky said:


> Chalaco como puedo poner las imagenes ..quiero poner las fotos satelitales d las ciudades Chilenas pero no puedo!!


maps.google.com y de ahi le haces click en "satellite".
Buscas a Chile y de ahi buscas las ciudades haciendole zoom in.
Para grabarlas tienes que presionar el boton que capta la imagen de toda tu pantalla la cual es PRTSCR (en mi caso). De ahi le haces paste a un programa como paint y cortas todo lo de afuera y te quedas con solo la imagen que tu quieres. 

No puedo explicar al 100%, si quieres yo te las busco. Dimes cuales y hare lo mas posible por encontrarlas.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

ajaja ok ..mira si se como meterme al google y el zoom y todo eso es lo basico, a ver porfa si pudieras abre un thread en el foro Chileno, las ciudades serian :

*Santiago de Chile
*Arica
*Iquique
*Antofagasta
*Copiapo
*La Serena Metropolitana
*Valparaiso Metropolitano
*Rancagua
*Talca
*Chillan
*Los Angeles
*Concepcion Metropolitano
*Temuco
*Valdivia
*Osorno
*Puerto Montt
*Coyhaique
*Punta Arenas

son hartas si puedes no mas jeje


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

...........eso me pasa....ahorita empiezo a buscarlas antofasky.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

ajaja gracias!


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

FerGon said:


>


q buena toma... :runaway:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

"El que pide al cielo y pide poco es un loco", dijo el popular Antofasky, y se aprovechó de la nobleza del buen Chalaco! Estos muchachos dan gusto!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco: acabo de entrar a los mapas. Se puede recorrer todo el país de punta a punta y hacer un zoom a todo lo que quieras. Has encontrado El Dorado! Te pasaste!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

jejeje se lo pedi como favor solo si me podia complacer no es obligacion, esque la verdad me da flojera ponerlas en el paint y todos esos procedimientos ¬¬!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Pero vale la pena hacerlo, Antofasky! El programa es una maravilla! Se ve todo. En estos momentos estoy viendo el techo de tu casa!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

si se ocupar el maps.google ajaja mira yo vivo en la zona sur de Antofagasta ..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

antofasky said:


> jejeje se lo pedi como favor solo si me podia complacer no es obligacion, esque la verdad me da flojera ponerlas en el paint y todos esos procedimientos ¬¬!



FLOJO!!!! Tu como agradecimiento me haras un thread entero pero de las ciudades BOlivianas....esas si son duras de encontrar. Me perdi en La Paz y ya no sabia donde ir. o.o 

BTW...ya hice el thread.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

en dondeeee!! gracias Chalaco ..esque de verdad me da mucha paja ejejje ..pero muuuchas gracias te pasaste poo!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

De todas las que veo, la que tengo dudas es Iquitos, no se porque?, no parece que fuera Iguitos, y quien sabe sea el angulo de la foto?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Creo que es el angulo....

O en todo caso para comprobarte al 100% te ofrezco estos links:

http://www.siturismo.org.pe/Divers_infor/Mapas/mapa carretera iquitos nauta.jpg

http://www.siturismo.org.pe/Divers_infor/Mapas/thumbnail ciudad de iquitos general.gif


----------

